# Snowmobile 1897



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel sorry for any small animals that might be in it's path :eek:


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 11, 2015)

seems legit


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2015)

Supposedly, the first traditional tracked snowmobile was developed in Rhinelander Wisconsin about 1923? utilizing a two cylinder Johnson outboard powerhead (2 hp.) according to a booklet I have read.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 12, 2015)

seems like the saw blade was probably not "sawblade" thin....probably had some surface to it....love to know what if ever happened to this


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's my favorite from that period, Frank Reades' Electric Snow Cutter:
http://www.thelivingmoon.com/41pegasus/01archives/Snow_Cruiser_1939_files/motor_10.jpg


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

*By fordmike65:*
"I feel sorry for any small animals that might be in it's path :eek:"

*By me:*
I feel sorry for _anything or anyONE_ that might be in it's path!!! :eek:
Girls Gone Wild*!!!*


----------

